# What is a holding account?



## m61376 (Jun 22, 2010)

There is reference to points from canceled reservations being placed in a holding account if the part of the reservation being canceled enabled you to reserve earlier than you otherwise would have. What is a "holding account?" 

All members are also only able to reserve less than 60 days if they do not pay an initiation fee for a transferred interest. What does that refer to (is it referencing Gift of Time purchases and/or points transferred from others via rental, etc.? Does it mean that if you rent points to top off a vacation cost that you can't use them until less than 60 days? I am not implying this is the case, btw- trying to understand it.


----------



## James1975NY (Jun 22, 2010)

m61376 said:


> There is reference to points from canceled reservations being placed in a holding account if the part of the reservation being canceled enabled you to reserve earlier than you otherwise would have. What is a "holding account?"
> 
> All members are also only able to reserve less than 60 days if they do not pay an initiation fee for a transferred interest. What does that refer to (is it referencing Gift of Time purchases and/or points transferred from others via rental, etc.? Does it mean that if you rent points to top off a vacation cost that you can't use them until less than 60 days? I am not implying this is the case, btw- trying to understand it.



Sounds to me like the holding account would be used for owners that have made reservations in the 13-month window and then cancelled one of them. The points would go into a "holding" account. Maybe? Taking a guess here.


----------



## wuv pooh (Jun 22, 2010)

m61376 said:


> There is reference to points from canceled reservations being placed in a holding account if the part of the reservation being canceled enabled you to reserve earlier than you otherwise would have. What is a "holding account?"
> 
> All members are also only able to reserve less than 60 days if they do not pay an initiation fee for a transferred interest. What does that refer to (is it referencing Gift of Time purchases and/or points transferred from others via rental, etc.? Does it mean that if you rent points to top off a vacation cost that you can't use them until less than 60 days? I am not implying this is the case, btw- trying to understand it.



It helps stop people from gaming the system.  You can't reserve individual days until 10 months.  So thinking smart I reserve 7 days for 4th of July at Hilton Head 12 or 13 months out and then cancel the weekend because I don't want to spend those points   I now have a daily reservation booked early.

To prevent that, you do not get your points back as regular points.  You get them as "holding" account and they can only be used to make reservations within 60 days and cannot be banked.  They are restricted.

If you buy resale points, but don't pay the $2,000 to enroll them, you can still use them, but only for reservations withing 60 days and they cannot be banked or borrowed.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 22, 2010)

m61376 said:


> There is reference to points from canceled reservations being placed in a holding account if the part of the reservation being canceled enabled you to reserve earlier than you otherwise would have. What is a "holding account?"
> 
> All members are also only able to reserve less than 60 days if they do not pay an initiation fee for a transferred interest. What does that refer to (is it referencing Gift of Time purchases and/or points transferred from others via rental, etc.? Does it mean that if you rent points to top off a vacation cost that you can't use them until less than 60 days? I am not implying this is the case, btw- trying to understand it.



Here's what the "holding account" is with Disney(maybe applicable since DVC people helped set this up) . 
*Holding Account
Read about how to use Vacation Points from a previously changed reservation.
Any time you change or cancel a Disney Vacation Club® Resort reservation 30 days to one day before your scheduled arrival date, the Vacation Points used for that reservation are put into a Holding Account.

Any time you change or cancel a Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation 30 days to one day before your scheduled arrival date, the Vacation Points used for that reservation are put into a Holding Account. 

What you need to know about using Holding Account Vacation Points:

You can use these Vacation Points for a new Disney Vacation Club Resort reservation during your current Use Year as long as you book the reservation 60 or less days before the new check-in date. *


As for the cancelling to reserve other wise to reserve earlier looks like it's there to prevent "walking" a reservation. Say you really want to go to Summit Watch for 4 days over New Years, but you are afraid that it will be booked up, so you make the 7 day reservation, then go back and cancel the 3 earlier days that you really didn't want. I'm assuming those points for the 3 days would go into the "holding account".  There are certain room catagories at certain resorts that because there are so few of them people "walk" the reservation at DVC, but we don't have an penalties(holding account) for doing that at this time.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Jun 22, 2010)

From Marriott documention - definition of Holding Account

_Holding Account means an account established for purposes of depositing Exchange Points that are restored to a Member after the cancellation or modification of a confirmed reservation. Exchange Points deposited in a Member’s Holding Account shall be available for further use during that same Use Year, but the further use of such restored Exchange Points shall only be confirmed by Exchange Company for Use Periods beginning no more than sixty (60) days after the date of the request, and only if available. Exchange Points deposited in a Holding Account may not be transferred to other Members, banked for future use, or used for wait list requests._

For further explaintions of how points get into Holding Account search for "Holding Account" in the Exchange Procedures document.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/exchange_procedures.pdf


----------

